# removing rocks from fresh loam?



## dog_soldier (Aug 29, 2009)

if you know any farmers around you , see if they have a rock rake. that would be the fastest and easiest way to remove lots of rocks. also might check with a rental place but you will need to rent a tractor also.
here is what a rock rake looks like


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... A York rake is Great for grading,+ maybe herding the rocks into rows,...

A Rockhound will pick 'em Up,+ carry 'em away,....


----------



## tastyratz (Aug 28, 2009)

Wow
that thing looks like it lives in your closet or under your bed - mean looking device that I am sure is rediculously overkill for my property and equally disproportionate in price.

Rock rake seems like it wont work any more than driving around with a couple metal rakes dragging behind me on a lawn tractor? I cant imagine it works great
Great ideas though guys, good to know these things exist


----------



## Lali (Oct 27, 2009)

Gee...I wonder what man did before we had all these gadgets? Find some kids & some buckets & offer them a buck for every bucketful??? It's a thought! Good luck! :jester:


----------

